# Sending money back



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

Hi thinking ahead , if we come out here i need to transfer money back the uk an else where to pay morgages. I called hifx the can't do it something do with the durhams strange. Can anyone give me a company that can . Which i can send same amount every month.
thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There are many threads about sending money home. We have a mod (that is highly loved on the forum) that can advice but I do not believe she posts the different ways one can do this. Do a search for money and you will find her and then you will need to pm her when you have four. There are also just threads sharing what different people do.


----------



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> There are many threads about sending money home. We have a mod (that is highly loved on the forum) that can advice but I do not believe she posts the different ways one can do this. Do a search for money and you will find her and then you will need to pm her when you have four. There are also just threads sharing what different people do.


Hi thanks i will do


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

eastern star said:


> Hi thinking ahead , if we come out here i need to transfer money back the uk an else where to pay morgages. I called hifx the can't do it something do with the durhams strange. Can anyone give me a company that can . Which i can send same amount every month.
> thanks


PM me for info.

-


----------



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> PM me for info.
> 
> -


Thank you for your kind offer , i will do.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

eastern star said:


> Hi thinking ahead , if we come out here i need to transfer money back the uk an else where to pay morgages. I called hifx the can't do it something do with the durhams strange. Can anyone give me a company that can . Which i can send same amount every month.
> thanks


If you have a UAE bank account why not just use internet banking.
I bank with HSBC and transfer money back to my Aust accounts this way.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stewart said:


> If you have a UAE bank account why not just use internet banking.
> I bank with HSBC and transfer money back to my Aust accounts this way.


Because you get a lousy exchange rate? Much better rates, without fees, available for larger transfers, so you save money.

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Because you get a lousy exchange rate? Much better rates, without fees, available for larger transfers, so you save money.
> 
> -


I did not realise this. I do it the lazy way.
Can you advise the best way.
Thank you


----------



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

Hi i called back my dealer from Hifx , and they can do it . But it depends on the charges from uae banks in transfering back to the uk. So have wait n see, and go pester other companys with better deals.


----------

